# Europe Reviews, November 2008



## Keitht (Nov 9, 2008)

MacDonald Vilacana Resort, Spain

Review by Richard & Pauline Lee


----------



## Keitht (Nov 9, 2008)

Haven Court, Wales

Review by Roger & Kathy Rigterink


----------



## Keitht (Nov 9, 2008)

MONDI-HOLIDAY Grundlsee, Austria

Review by Beverly Midura


----------

